# car wont shut off in accessory position



## cschurchill88 (Jan 2, 2010)

ok, so yesterday i had a viper car alarm installed in my 2008 kia spectra5. all the functions work the way they should including the remote start... but the one problem is that when i go to shut off the car if i just put it into accessory position, the car stays running. it will shut off when i turn the key the rest of the way and take it out. ( and yes, its a manual and i know that when i set the remote start on it the car will stay running until i get out and lock it) but the car will stay running in ACC even when i don't set the remote start. any ideas? and please don't say it's because it's a Kia.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

cschurchill88 said:


> ok, so yesterday i had a viper car alarm installed in my 2008 kia spectra5. all the functions work the way they should including the remote start... but the one problem is that when i go to shut off the car if i just put it into accessory position, the car stays running. it will shut off when i turn the key the rest of the way and take it out. ( and yes, its a manual and i know that when i set the remote start on it the car will stay running until i get out and lock it) but the car will stay running in ACC even when i don't set the remote start. any ideas? and please don't say it's because it's a Kia.



Cause its a KIA lolz So I assume this condition wasn't there before the remote starter install? If not then go back, they may have used a jumper to power up extra ignition wires(instead of doing it properly) and this could be back feeding the system.


----------



## cschurchill88 (Jan 2, 2010)

lol thanks for the tip man, i will have them look at it.


----------

